# Swamp Costumes/Bat Costume/Tree Costume



## tangerinekiki (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, I have about 5 hours to create a swamp themed costume. Yes, last minute I know, but I only found out I was working at our local zoo's ZooBoo this morning. 

Currently, I think I am going with a bat costume. Problem is, I don't have the time (nor money!) to go out and buy one. I already have bat wings (bought at a lovely fair) and yards upon yards of different kinds of black fabric. I just need to know how to bring it all together into a bat costume!

Or, on the other hand....I do have this rather cheesy brown dress ($5 at the GoodWill store! Yay!) that is sort of silky, a bit fancy and junk, and I also have somewhere about 4 ft X 4 ft or so of this green fabric. I could possibly drap it around my shoulders a bit, get some green facial paint (which is also located somewhere in this house), paint my face green, tack some leaves on me, grab some moss, and call myself a swamb tree. Or an Ent...whatever. 

Anyway, could anyone help me with this? I need to know if anyone has very simple (and quick to make) swamp costumes, or has any idea on how to work with a bat costume (note: er...my sewing skills aren't exactly at an all-time high), or should I just go with the tree...which is pretty simple, if it will look a bit fancy-ish. 

Oh, yes, and hi, I'm new, my name's Kiki and I have a love for Halloween....and evil crazy stuff. But whatever.

Do I scare you? No. Do you want me too?


----------

